# Slate Grocery REIT



## Freedom2022 (Oct 14, 2021)

Happy holidays. 
Any thoughts on the reason for sudden jump SGR.U?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks like it is more linked to grain futures from my quick search, and those are commodities I do not track in detail. 

My present stand alone food' holdings at present are MRU, LAS, MNST, and PEP. 

Have owned EMP, NWC, and L in the past and maybe drop back in again in the future.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy holidays too. 

No idea of the sudden jump there other than noticed your post and I own it (set and forget) which is good news . So I'm "guessing" there's a pent up demand for the services down south given the effects of the pandemic such as a supply chain issue, in both the USA with Canada following. 

Will (maybe) take a peek or read up on it later ...


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Sometimes there doesn't have to be a specific reason for a specific stock to surge or plummet. A lot of stocks have climbed up this past week compared to the volatility they went through the past few weeks or months.

I also own SGR.U but I hardly attribute my record valuation of all my stock investments on Friday due to my $3000 holdings of Slate Groceries.

Santa Claus rally?


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I own it and it has been a solid investment. Solid capital gain and excellent dividend. I use a 7 point scoring system and it scored high so i bought it. They buy up properties in smaller cities and towns and that has been a rewarding strategy. The one negative is they use outside management.


----------

